# Mushroom ID



## Galapoheros (May 15, 2019)

These are in my backyard, I wasn't going to say what I think they are but going to do it anyway, they look like Parasol mushrooms to me.  Think they something else?


----------



## The Snark (May 15, 2019)

Meet your bible: https://www.press.umich.edu/20246/mushroom_hunters_field_guide


----------



## schmiggle (May 15, 2019)

Galapoheros said:


> These are in my backyard, I wasn't going to say what I think they are but going to do it anyway, they look like Parasol mushrooms to me.  Think they something else?


You had better do some microscopic work and get a spore sprint if you want an ID, those have dozens of possible IDs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (May 15, 2019)

I have a guide, doesn't compare to experience though.  I'm going to eat them, if I die, I'll know better next time.  No, no plans on that, the stems don't quite fit Parasols, but maybe.  Too risky though.  I did find some Giant Puffballs in my yard, those are good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 15, 2019)

You can simplify quite a bit. Just take spore patterns which help a lot in identification. The spore patterns of known edibles in some books has essentially eliminated the hazards, only listing obviously unique patterns.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 15, 2019)

Yeah I'd need to do that and even look at spores under a strong microscope to make sure, too risky otherwise.


----------



## l4nsky (May 20, 2019)

A spore print will confirm if it's the green-spored parasol (Chlorophyllum molybdites), but judging by your location, the scales on the cap, and the general shape, I'm pretty certain it is. Dont eat it. It wont kill you, but the gastric distress might make you wish it had. Pretty nonetheless.

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Like 2


----------

